# Tribute to Aristocraft



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I purchased their SS track over 10 years ago. I am sorry to say I have neglected my inner track that is devoted to my electrics. Most recent run was last fall when a friend wanted to see the GG1 run.
My track is exposed to the weather but not the droppings some trees emit. Great in Spring and Fall but brutal in summer. ANYWAY, ran my LGB Forney today and it only stalled on a turn out due to a loose connection. Other than that it ran at a creep flawlessly for over an hour. The only modification to the loco is I installed USAT pick-ups on the front truck. 
The track, a couple of their locomotives and many of their cars are a big part of my collection. I feel a BIG THANK YOU is long over due from me so here it is.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

This is almost a counterpoint to the "Worst purchase in LS" thread. 

The people I've heard from who have SS track always mention how maintenance free it is. That's the downside I see to my brass track--even with an LGB track cleaning loco, running trains isn't as simple as dragging a loco out to the layout. If it sits more than a week or two it needs a cleaning to get my two-axle locos running reliably. I'd switch to battery, but I don't want to give up the pulsed smoke in my locos.

If I come into a lot of money (unlikely  ) then when I move in the next couple of years and need to start a new layout, I'd definitely consider SS track.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The newer MX699 Zimo decoders have supercaps on them for 'cruising' over intermittent power issues. And at about the same price as the older MX695 series decoders.
These only charge up to 17 volts, and a single engine will run for a short while when picked up from the track. Watch out for pinch points when doing this!!


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> The newer MX699 Zimo decoders have supercaps on them for 'cruising' over intermittent power issues. And at about the same price as the older MX695 series decoders.
> These only charge up to 17 volts, and a single engine will run for a short while when picked up from the track. Watch out for pinch points when doing this!!


Sure, but in what world does it make sense to put a $250 decoder into a $50 Hartland Mac switcher?


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Riderdan,

In what world does it make sense to sink hard earned income into ANY hobby product? I have in the ball park of 1500.00 in my Bachmann K27. Why you ask? Because it gives me pleasure. Same as any other hobbyist.

Please don't denigrate a fellow hobbyist for his decisions on what gives him pleasure. Basically I ask this favor....if you can't say something nice or helpful, please say nothing at all. There are posts you have made that I disagree with, but I will not criticize you for your choices,. You have a right to make those choices.

Bob C.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

armorsmith said:


> Riderdan,
> 
> In what world does it make sense to sink hard earned income into ANY hobby product? I have in the ball park of 1500.00 in my Bachmann K27. Why you ask? Because it gives me pleasure. Same as any other hobbyist.
> 
> ...


That comment wasn't about Dan's choice for his layout--it's about his suggestion that those decoders are a solution to my issues with cheap, two-axle locomotives.

Dan was replying to my complaint (about poor pickup by two-axle locos on brass track) by suggesting the newest Zimo decoders with keep-alive. I have (and love) Zimo decoders--mostly bought second hand. If I recall correctly, Dan was one of the ones who pointed me in the direction of Zimo decoders when I was first considering DCC. But my opinion is that it isn't sensible to put an expensive decoder into a cheap loco--mostly the only kind I have--especially where the decoder costs five times more than the loco. 

That's my opinion which applies to my layout. You're free to have a different one, of course. And if you're bothered by reading my posts, the forum has a handy "Ignore user" feature which you're free to apply to me. In fact, please do. Click _riderdan_ next to this post, choose _View Public Profil_e, then under _User Lists_ choose _Add to Ignore List_.
----------------------------------------------
Nick, sorry for the thread hijack.

I originally commented to say that I think SS track would help with some of the issues I'm experiencing, and if I could swing the cost I'd definitely switch. Glad you're having success with it. We hear a lot of complaints about what's wrong with such-and-such, and a post saying something worked can be a welcome relief from that.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Put a cheap HO decoder in your small locos.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

riderdan, no sweat about the hijack. I wish some one could manufacturer it at a cheaper price than what it is going for now, The most I have ever done to the track was rub it with a discarded towel, and that was because my airplane engine diesel blew oil all over everything. LG .


----------

